# Hero Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

*

We are located in the Hamilton Farmers Market and are Open Tuesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday from 7am to 6pm. We serve Vegan Baking, Pour Over Coffee, French Press and pull Detour Punch Buggy Espresso. If you are in Hamilton stop in and say hello.

*

Cheers,

*

Rob

*

Hero Cafe

More...


----------

